

No/reduced alcohol leads to increased productivity - davidlbatey
http://davidbatey.com/productivity-hack/2013/09/20/no-alcohol-leads-to-healthier-more-productive-lifestyle.html

======
jmduke
_Now more importantly let’s look at the time saved. No code shipped on the
evenings where drinking occurs (loss of 4 hours each night) and 1 day hangover
on the Saturday feeling sorry for myself._

You're not gaining four hours each night because you're not drinking; you're
gaining four hours each night because you're not going out.

------
nedwin
When we launched our startup we took a vow of sobriety - no drinking booze
until we get profitable. It took us 9 months, one of the most productive
periods of my life to date.

~~~
davidlbatey
Awesome

------
nl
It's often said that the age of enlightenment started when Europe switched
from drinking beer during the day to coffee.

(Beer was often drunk because it was safer than the untreated water supplies
in cities)

------
error54
To be fair, this guy drinks a lot. It seems like he's out drinking 3 out of 5
nights a week and 1 out of 2 nights a weekend which to me seems quite
excessive.

------
bonzaroo
I've been teetotal for 12 years - I'd say I'm getting steadily less productive
as I get older (now 33) - so I'm wondering whether to try the opposite test..
As I get older, will drinking booze make me more productive?

------
Nanzikambe
This just in, no pot leads to less munchies. Here's Jim with the weather.

~~~
rfnslyr
Let's not turn this place into Reddit.

~~~
iamjustin
No need to attack other websites…

~~~
rfnslyr
There absolutely is a need to "attack" other websites, when you see one
community that was once flourishing with great degrade into every other
regular old internet comment board.

HN is a fantastic place with lots of very smart people. I would hate to see
this place run down with stupid nonsensical comments, memes, and image
replies.

I come here for the quality discussion, that's it. If that leaves, there's no
point to HN.

Have you seen Reddit "discussions"?

------
iopq
Really? Not getting trashed is more productive? There's millions of people out
there who drink a few glasses of wine on the weekends and don't have any
productivity problems.

------
jongraehl
There's weak evidence that light drinking (fewer than 3 beers/day) is good for
you, or at least not bad (though if you're like me you'll probably notice that
you can't manage top-level coding while drunk). I wrote about this a few times
in past years:
[http://graehl.org/tag/alcohol/](http://graehl.org/tag/alcohol/)

------
vadivlkumar
Completely agree what said in the post, it is also addiction and tiresome day
makes one look for little bit chill in the mind. Beer definetly does it.
Anyone has any thoughts on "rewarding yourself" other than one mentioned in
the post are welcome

------
greyfade
This is referred to by some as "going past the Ballmer peak."

Remember Windows ME? Yeah.

[http://xkcd.com/323/](http://xkcd.com/323/)

------
dvschramm
Everything in moderation including moderation.

